# System bleibt beim Reboot hängen

## static_int

Hi,

ich habe kürzlich mein Gentoo einem Update von 2004.2 nach 2004.3 unterzogen. Im Prinzip habe ich dazu nur ein emerge --update system ausgeführt. Das Update verlief auch mehr oder weniger ohne Probleme bis auf etwas sehr ärgerliches, denn seither bleibt der Computer bei einem Reboot einfach hängen. D.h. er beendet X, geht auf die Konsole und dort werden dann nacheinander normal die Dienste beendet - bis zu "Remounting remaining filesystems as read-only" o.ä. und dann wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz (die LED leuchtet dabei noch grün, also nicht so, wie wenn kein Signal mehr vorhanden wäre). Da hilft nur noch der Reset-Knopf. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Vor dem Update funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Seltsamerweise geht ein Shutdown weiterhin normal, da kommt nach obigem Text nur noch kurz "Power Down" und er wird beendet.

Ich weiss leider nicht mehr genau, was alles beim Update installiert wurde, aber ich habe sicher die glibc neu mit nptl kompiliert, sowie den Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 installiert.

Erstmal besten Dank für eure Hilfe

.static

----------

## dakjo

Ich tippe mal eher auf den Kernel.

Entweder du hast die Optionen im ACPI, APM what ever geändert,

oder du bist Opfer eines ACPI Bugs, oder du hast diese Optionen gaernicht an?

----------

## static_int

Hi

Zumindest bewusst wurde nichts geändert, habe den neuen Kernel auch mit 'make oldconfig' gebaut. Dabei dürfte sich also eigentlich nicht allzuviel verändert haben.

Hier mal die relevanten Auszüge aus der Kernel-Config:

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

```

```
CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

```

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

Vielleicht ist eine Sache noch wichtig: Ich habe S-ATA Platten drin, vor dem Update wurden diese über /dev/hdxx angesprochen, jetzt allerdings über /dev/sdxx. Ich weiss nicht genau, weshalb das so ist, vielleicht hat es damit ja was zu tun  :Smile: 

Thx

.static

----------

## SinoTech

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem nachdem ich die "glibc" mit "nptl" neu kompiliert hatte. Bei mir hing das System beim unloaden der Module. Habe einfach in der "world"-File nachgeschaut welche Packete für das System wichtig sind (Also beispielsweise die "modul-init-tools" etc.) und habe dann diese neu kompiliert (Zum kompletten neukompilieren des Systems hatte ich leider keine Zeit) und das hat geholfen. Denke mal das bei deinem "emerge update world" nur die Packete neu kompiliert wurden von denen es ein Update gab ... evtl. haben dann ein paar wichtige gefehlt. Und wie gesagt, evtl. ist es nicht verkehrt das komplette System neu zu kompilieren, bin mir da jedoch nicht sicher ob das wirklch nötig ist.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## static_int

Hi,

Ich hab jetzt zumindest mal die module-init-tools und sysvinit neu kompiliert. Weitere "wichtige" Pakete habe ich nicht gefunden. Oder gibt es eine andere 'world'-Datei als /var/lib/portage/world?

Als du das Problem hattest, funktionierte da ein normaler Shutdown denn noch? Das irritiert mich am Meisten, dass nur der Reboot nicht mehr funktioniert. Daher gehe ich eigentlich auch eher von einem Kernel Problem aus....

Naja, erstmal thx für eure Hilfe!

.static

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich hatte das Problem bei beidem, also "Shutdown" und "Reboot". Weiß leider auch nicht mehr genau was ich alles neu gebaut habe ... aber das hier mal auf jeden Fall

fileutils

motule-init-tools

pci-utils

sh-utils

textutils

gettext

xfsprogs

update von "linux-headers" auf "linux26-headers"

Und natürlich den Kernel neu kompiliert.

Hoffe es hilft dir.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## dakjo

Wie wäre es mit emerge world --newuse ?

Und vorher ein emerge world -pv --newuse?

----------

## static_int

Hi

erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe   :Razz: 

Die Pakete, die SinoTech genannt hat, habe ich jetzt auch neu gebaut - leider ohne Erfolg   :Confused: 

Das Update von world läuft momentan gerade durch - dauert aber natürlich ne Weile   :Rolling Eyes:  Melde mich morgen nochmals mit dem Ergebnis!

.static

----------

## gentop

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Hab einfach APIC ausgeschaltet - dann lief er.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings manchmal (und dass scheint wirklich zufällig zu sein und nicht regelmäßig oder reproduzierbar) folgendes Problem beim Runterfahren: Er baut den Bildschirm ganz langsam zeichenweise auf - nur das zwischen jedem Zeichen dass gezeichnet wird 5-10 Sekunden Pause ist! Das nervt vielleicht!

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Gruß gentop

----------

## static_int

Hi

Also das Update von world hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Wegen APIC, wie hast du das ausgeschaltet? Ein noapic als Kernelargument hilft bei mir leider auch nicht weiter...

.static

----------

## gentop

Hatte das mit noapic ausgeschaltet!

----------

## static_int

Hi

Ich hab jetzt noch mehrere 2.6 Kernel ausprobiert und es zeigt sich leider weiterhin keine Änderung. Bei einem der Kernel bin ich dann mal mit init=/bin/bash rein - und selbst von dort konnte ich mit einem Ctrl-Alt-Delete nicht mehr neustarten -> Bildschirm schwarz, LED grün, keine Reaktion mehr. Ich denke ich kann also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es entweder am BIOS oder Kernel liegt. Nachdem ich am BIOS aber nichts verändert habe (zumindest nicht bewusst   :Twisted Evil:  ) bleibt nur noch der Kernel. Dann wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als wieder v2.4 zu installieren - wobei ich dann wahrscheinlich gcc, glibc etc wieder downgraden muss *grml*.

Naja trotzdem thx für eure Hilfe!

.static

----------

## static_int

Nachtrag: Ich habe heute noch Knoppix v3.6 eingelegt und zuerst mit Kernel v2.6 gestartet - Auch hier bleibt er bei einem Reboot hängen. Dann nochmal Knoppix mit Kernel v2.4 -> Reboot funktioniert normal.

Damit ist v2.6 für mich erstmal wieder Vergangenheit   :Wink: 

.static

----------

## reptile

mal im bios testweise 'pnp os' ausstellen.

----------

## static_int

Hi

pnp os war's nicht - aber igendwas im BIOS war die Ursache. Ich habe ein BIOS Update gemacht - welches immer noch nicht half - danach noch Werte im BIOS auf Default resettet und plötzlich ging's. Ich kann leider wirklich nicht genauer sagen was es war  :Smile:  Aber es läuft wieder   :Laughing: 

Thx euch allen! 

.static

----------

